# Hoeggers order frustration



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I put and order in on the 1st and still have no clue as to when it will get here.The last order was here in 2 days.Dh called them last week to find out and they don't have part of my order and are waiting on it but they didn't tell him when it should be shipped out and today I cant even access there site....I'm an impatient person..not to mention Im waiting on my herd name to see what it will be......


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

there site is working fine for me. Hoeggers isn't know for being speedy with anything. So I hardly ever purchase from them, their shipping is usually more too. 

I tend to order as much as I can from jeffers.


what choices did you put down for the herd name?


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Mom doesn't like my first choice.lol
You ready here goes
1. Ill be your Huckleberry
2. Dancing rain
3. Comanche moon


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I hope you know that your first choice is 23 letters long and that leaves only room for 7 letters uncluding spaces for the name of the goat


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Yeah I know Ill go with short names.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

The last time I ordered from Hoeggers it was really slow, but they usually aren't for me. I really like the Dancing Rain herd name


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Thanks Sarah I guess its wait and see what we get.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

wow, i doubt anyone has the herd name. You will probably get it. In all reality that leaves you with six letters for your goats names, because there will be a space between the herd name and the actual name. Very limeting as to what you can use for names. 
beth


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Hmm Beth,Sarah,Stacey are all in my limits.....(grin)


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Lol Oh no.....what did we get ourselves into guys! LOL Actually quite funny you mention that my aunt had a puppy named bethany (my legal name) shortly before i was born. So i always tell my mom she named me after a dog. Of course my aunt had a puppy named jill (my cousins name) She is only a few months younger then me....
LOL
beth


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Sometimes I go a little odd on names...I had a duck named turkey and a turkey named ducky.


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

Lol i had an orange cat named orangy....room mate named the gray kitten gray. We were real original there. they knew there names and knew feeding time with the goats was kitty treat time. orangy and gray followed us everywhere.
beth


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

A friend of mine had a basset hound named horse and a horse named bear.


----------



## goathappy (Oct 5, 2007)

LOL I don't care if you name goats after me, I mean I techinally don't own the rights to the name :wink: :lol: I name goats that misbehave after my brothers


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Lol ....I have several sisters one which is terrified of goats...(your giving me ideas)


----------



## sparks879 (Oct 17, 2007)

lol thats funny. I once had a goat named ugly, i know its mean but he was going for meat anyways. He was a chamoisee with a large blaze that ran down his face, it made him look like a cow and made his head look crooked. 
Had a pair of bucks last year named crash and burn. Crash had a wonky ear that fell down to the side. And when you looked at him his whole face looked crooked. hence the name crash, burn just kinda went with it. 
i guess there really are a lot of short names you could use, 
daisy sugar ruby dixie dolly tanzy the list goes on.
beth


----------



## Janine (Oct 7, 2007)

Hoegger's in is the town next to me. They really are a "mom & pop" operation. I've called there before about a backorder and the owner, Ann, actually answers the phone herself and sometimes is running the place by herself. 
I do get DE there. I ordered kidding supplies. Still waiting for those kids. :roll: I guess I was really off on my due dates.......................


----------



## fcnubian (Oct 23, 2007)

I have heard from several people that Hoeggers is slow with getting everything shipped out. I have never ordered anything from there.
I order everything I need from Jeffers. And if Jeffers and the local farm stores dont have what I need I go to the vets office. :wink:


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

I'm still waiting from what I understand they are waiting on a SS strainer.


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Hi ordered a whole bunch of stuff from Hoegger's about 3 weeks ago and got everything except the most import part of my order: the Showmaster Shearing kit. Their website is working fine, but they aren't answering emails and both of their phone numbers have been constantly busy all week.

They were cheaper for what I bought than Jeffer's, but I hope they enjoy my order 
'cause it will probably be my last. 

mmm


----------



## FarmGirl18 (Oct 5, 2007)

I've had problems with them in the past also. But I still keep ordering from them because they have somethings that I can't find other places. I know how frustrating it can be though.


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

Im still waiting...... :hair:


----------



## MissMM (Oct 22, 2007)

Me too...... their number has been busy constantly. I've tried 4 different times each on a different day of the week, and they haven't replied to my emails.

It's a good thing I don't need the shears I ordered for another month or so, cause I might not have them by then even.

:veryangry:


----------



## morganslil1 (Nov 13, 2007)

We ordered the milking kit on the first of the month. I would be nice if they could at least send an 
E-mail letting us know when we could expect our order according to there site they are suppose to send partial orders after 5 days but they haven't. We ordered the milking kit,fight bac and a CMT kit.The last time my DH called they were waiting on my SS strainer that comes with the kit.


----------

